# English Lops



## Leaf (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been online, looking at cage designs (NIC) and hutches, as well as diet etc...

I ran across the English Lop and just melted. They are GORGEOUS! I couldn't find a breeder in my state (close to me) so I headed out of state and found a breeders website.

It rocked me, the prices on the rabbits.

I honestly thought a pet store rabbit at $23 was high, but I guess not.



Anyhow, I think I saw one on here. Does anyone else have them? I'm not jumping into anything, but I really dont mind learning a little about the breed at this point.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is some information:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15888&forum_id=18

There are not too many English Lops owners on this forum, but there are a few. They should be able tog ive you an idea of problems specific to the breed, and so on.

And prices vary on demand of the breed, how rare it is, and quality. If it's a breed that people want and not many people breed it in the area, then people can charge higher prices. Also color can play a factor. I have a harlequin Holland Lop that I paid $60 for because the color was pretty uncommon here when I got her.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 25, 2007)

The ones I'm looking at range from $75 - $160. 

Granted, this is the 1st breeders website I looked at, but it still astounds me.

Thank you for the link, I'm going there now.



ETA:

I don't consider myself to be cheap, but I have not had a rabbit since I was a child, and the ones I have now have cost me no more than upkeep and vetting. I'm just obviously ignorant when it comes to prices of breeds of rabbit. I hope I'm not insulting anyone by making this post.

The more I think of prices, the more I think its not _that_ bad. It's a great way to make sure the buyer is committed (or needs to be) because they aren't exactly pocket change.

In fact, some of the rabbits shown are more expensive than the price of some registered purebreed dogs in my area.


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 25, 2007)

I've also been mesmerized by this breed, they are awesome. There aren't any breeders near me either, but I went to the ARBA site and they have listings of upcoming shows. 

I'm planning on going to one next month (hopefully) just to see the beauties in person. The show secretary that I spoke to was very nice and told me which shows would most likely have the English Lops (I would LOVE to see a Flemish Giant in person as well). All of the shows are pretty far away from me, either in IL or in southern MO but I can't wait to go. inkbouce:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 25, 2007)

I love them too, have you seen Katt's Herman? He is goooorgeous! I absolutely adore his ears :inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 25, 2007)

Around here, English lops are very hard to come by. There is one breeder living a few hundred miles south of me, but when he does have litters they tend to go quickly. There are a few breeders scattered across Canada, but most don't ship, many have problems with the breed, and many (including in the U.S.) have dropped the breed altogether. 

Some potential problems with E-lops, I believe, tend to be:

Ears - the ear canal is deep, and the ear itself, which hangs down and is heavier than other rabbits', is more prone to developing infections. The rabbit also finds it harder to clean inside their ears, so they do tend to require help every so often in keeping the ear clean. Wax buildup is common, and it needs to be removed. Another problem with the ears is the tendency for them to get snagged on things, drag on the ground, and/or the rabbit accidentally scratching them with their hind claws. The owner needs to be pretty diligent in keeping bunny's claws trimmed, and also has to make sure there's nothing that could potentially rip/tear those ears. Another factor with such magnificent ears: they freeze. If housed outdoors in the winter, these rabbits need some sort of heat source, or the ear cartilage can be in danger of freezing.

Skeletal - I've been told that many breeders have problems with cow hocks appearing in their E-lops, and that there can be issues with back problems. Any rabbit's back is delicate in nature and can be broken easily if the rabbit is dropped or mishandled, but an E-lop is one of the breeds that has a longer back. Hip problems can arise, esp. if the rabbit is carrying more weight than their frame allows. Their tails tend to be a bit more fragile, as they too are somewhat longer than other breeds, thus can be more prone to breaks. 

Dental/foot - They can also be more prone to sore hocks, esp. if kept on wire, because of their heavier body weight. Their teeth also grow quite rapidly, so should be checked regularly to make sure that they are wearing down properly. My Raph's teeth used to grow incredibly fast, and because of skeletal issues he was quite clumsy and tripped a lot. Twice he knocked out his upper front teeth as a result....yet it only took 3 weeks for the teeth to be almost back to full length.

Housing - Because E-lops do tend to grow larger than the more popular fancies, such as Hollands and NDs, (E-lops generally weigh 9 lbs and over), if housed in a cage they do need extra space. Wire flooring is also not recommended (as previously noted, they can tend toward sore hocks).

However, after having said all that(!), English lops have always been my favorite breed. Their personalities (in general) are that of one of the most docile of all the rabbits. They are laid-back, inquisitive, and extremely loving. My experience with the breed has only been with one - Raph - who came to me with a myriad of health issues as a result of someone with improper breeding practices, but I can tell you that it was love at first sight. And yes, check out Katt's Herman...he is quite the character!! A beautiful example of an English lop, and if you look at his picture you will be hooked for life. 

So the E-lop, when you do find some for sale, tend to be pricier. Around here they start at about $100. for pet quality, and considerably more for show...if you can find any to begin with. But in my opinion, if you're looking for a wonderful, irreplaceable bunny companion, this is one breed that is worth more than it's weight in gold.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2007)

I doubt you offended anyone, a lot of people don't realise that purebred rabbits actually cost money. Most people get the ads in the paper of mixed breeds and so on that are free or cheap and they get the impression that rabbits aren't worth much so when they talk to a breeder and have to pay for a rabbit, they find it a little strange.

And then you get an uncommon breed like the English Lop and prices are even higher than common purebreds.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 25, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I love them too, have you seen Katt's Herman? He is goooorgeous! I absolutely adore his ears :inlove:



I do too! I think he's the only one I've seen so far on the forum, but Im still fairly new here.



I also love the little scruffy one of hers I've seen.


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2007)

well, we are talking about my all time favorite breed! had to post some personal information on my boy for you all!

first off, thank you all for your lovely comments about herman. . . you make him blush.

as far as price goes, i can't speak. michigan holds some of the top breeders for the english lop breed, and they are readily avalible around the state as pets for around $30 or $40 dollars. it is just the location i am at. show quality will run high around $100 to $150.

you will almost never find them in rescues, simply because i don't think many people own them as pets. however crosses do tend to pop up often as people try to 'create' new breeds with long ears by crossing and english lop with whatever.

bassetluv hit everything. i cannot state enough that the english lop takes a little bit of extra care. herman has been battling an ongoing ear infection for months. cleaning his ears out every day or every other day is no fun task. . .

just to touch on the ears. they are long, and most as adults do have ears that hang on the floor. herman only gets a water bottle (sometimes i will place a bowl of water in the kitchen for him to drink while running around, but normally he attempts to swim in bowls rather then drink from them) as draging his ears in a bowl of water constantly isn't healthy. his nails get trimmed almost 2 times as much as winnies. before this ear infection problem i would only clean his ears out when they had a bunch of waxy build-up (which was every few months). now that he has entered the world of ear infections his ears get flushed and cleaned every day or every other day depending on how they look. 

getting an english lop does take responsiblity. you need to find a good, sound breeder. you also really need to look at the rabbit before purchasing. piegon breast is anothercommon problem in english lops.

also some things to remember is that (like bassetluv mentioned) keeping your english lop at a correct weight is important. many people over feed their english lop because the don't realize that the breed is naturally a little lanky/boney. herman weighs 10 pounds and i personally think is a little small for his breed. they are not little rabbits.

but nothing is better then owning an english. their personality is hard to understand till you have spent time with them. they are clowns, and they love their owners. they often are clumsy. tripping over their ears, bumping into things. . . binking into the wall. you are promised laughs when there is an english lop around. as young rabbits they trip on their ears a lot. . . herman wouldn't hop around as a little guy, but instead stuck his butt in the air, kepthis front end down and crawled everywhere. . . it was funny to watch to this day he does it once in a while.

if you are looking for an independent rabbit, then don't get an english lop. they NEED to be around people, to be out running around helping their owner's cook dinner, or sit with them on the floor while watching a movie. they want to help fold laundry, clean the rabbit cage, eat your food. owning an english lop is a lot like owning a toddler that wants to touch, see, smell, and taste EVERYTHING. they get into trouble easily, but always manage to escape a scold by flirting you out of being angry.

i love the breed, i can't talk enough about them. i have owned a few before when i bred. starting with a black and white girl named ella who would do anything for a lick of pineapple juice to telamundo who while was an old man when i got him, binkied for any newcommer that entered our rabbit barn. i have worked with many breeds and i can say that this breed tends to have quirks. . . herman loves the toilet. . . loves to lay by it, lick it, hop onto (if i forget to put the lid down, then into). he loves stairs, would climb up and down the stairs all day long if i let him (and if i still had stairs to climb). he hates carriers, when we go out his gets put in a bright pink beach bag with his blanket. he is crazy for craisins, to a point of sickness. but for all his funny or bad quirks he is the love of my life. i sleep with him at night, and we eat breakfast together in the morning (winnie is way more independent in such matters). when he gets into trouble his attempts to kiss his way out of it (and it works). he has no sense of personal space when it comes to people he loves. he protects me when he meets someone he doesn't like (the only time herman ever attempted to bite someone was when i had a terrible date with a jerk, the guy came in to meet the rabbits, and well, herman didn't give him a warm welcome).

okay, i guess i should stop. . . can you tell i love this breed? 

if you have ANY questions about them feel free to ask. i know that we had a member at one point that bred them, not sure if they are still around. . . other then that, i think (could be wrong) that i am the only one currently with an english lop. hopefully if i forgot anyone with one, they will also speak up about the breed.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

I am going to be seeing my first English Lops in person on September 8th at a rabbit show (my first rabbit show too!) here in town. Oh my lordy, will it be hard to not walk out of there with a broken tort EL baby if I see one :grumpy:.

But hey, atleast another member, timetowaste, is attending the show....so we are going to meet up and probably grab some lunch and talk BUNNIES! Shoot, maybe she will get the pleasure of meeting....MARLIN BUNNY .


I am excited :biggrin2:!


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you so much Katt for sharing about Herman -- He is AWESOME!! As I said in my post up above, I am a huge fan of the breed. I really do hope that I get to see one at a show, that would be so neat!:thumbup


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a friend here in La Crossewho has an E lop.

What scared me is that the bunny had an infection in his ear when she first got him and he has had to be treated almost continuously for the same ear infection. He is just a youngster.
This may sound stupid but after I first saw one I thought that I would worry about their ears getting in the way of their lives ..their ears are really HEAVY!!

I think an E lop owner would needan education on the specifics of the breed.. they are avery different rabbit breed than most.


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2007)

ear infections are common in them because they have such long heavy ears that moisture gets into them and can't escape. the trick is to learn to watch your rabbit (and this is true for any breed) for the signs that say "ear infection starting, right here". when herman is about to have another attack of infection he shakes his head. and if i pet his ears he leans really far over like it feels really, REALLY good (or if it is already a bad infection he won't want me to touch it). if i see any signs of something wrong, i take a $10 ear/nose/throat baby scope i got at a store and check his ears out. . .if they look red, and has puss present, then it is straight to the vets.

really, infections can happen to any rabbit. and ear infections in rabbits are just like in kids. once they get one, they are almost bound to have more.

the idea is to just keep up with their care, and they are no more trouble then any other rabbit.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

I never thought ofusing an infant otoscope for a bun..never even saw one (but I don't have kids.) 
Good idea to be able to check the ears yourself,
I think E lops are a magnificent breed.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 26, 2007)

I have always thought that Elopsare so gorgeous (Herman is at the top of my bunny-nap list!) and I had considered getting into bredding them at one point. Once I did some research on the breed, though, I decided they were probably not the breed for me. Mabye someday I will have one as a pet, but it will probably be pretty far in teh future. Mabye when I become the elderly bunny lady that was being talked aboutin the "I met myself in 60 years" thread on here the other day, LOL.


----------



## horselvrkc (Aug 26, 2007)

I am not surprised why people love the breed, herman is gorgeous! 

actually, a rescue near me has an english lop for sale that I was interested in but fell through. Her name is maxine. If you want more info-- PM me!

-Kat


----------



## Leaf (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't believe the wealth of knowledge you all bring to the table here!

I still am looking up information, emailing breeders and looking on petfinder. I don't know what my plans are yet but I don't think it hurts to ask or look around.

As for the infant otoscope, where do you buy one?

How do you find a good breeder, vs one that isn't good?

With dogs, there are "breed selector" guides online, etc - is there anything similar to that for rabbit breeds?


----------



## katt (Aug 27, 2007)

walgreens should have one. most drug stores will carry them. sometimes in the medical supplies, sometimes in the infant area. it has helped me out a lot. mine was only $10 but i have seen them for as much as $20. . . honestly you could get away with just a maglight to. . . but you will have no add-ons to it that points that light more directly into the ear.

finding a good breeder in english lops is just the same for any breed. you want them to know about their rabbits. try to see their housing if you can. look at all their stock (just kinda go up to any of them and say "this one is so cool looking"). you want all their stock to appear healthy, not just the rabbit(s) you are looking at. nails should be trim. all the water bottles/crocks should have clean water in it. ask question about common faults in rabbits. . . see what they know. ask them to show you the rabbit's teeth and sex if it is one you are looking at buying. these are 2 things i would always do for new owners when they bought rabbits from me. i would show them their teeth, explain what to look for in bad teeth. i would also show them the sex, if they questioned the difference between male and female, i would pull out a rabbit of the opp. sex to show them the difference. a good breeder will be willing to spend the time going over this stuff. they will have knowledge of the breed. my best advise if you go to a breeder is that if they don't spend the time explaining the rabbit to you, being helpfull. . . i would say they aren't worth your time.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 27, 2007)

She seems to have nice ones...

http://www.geocities.com/rebeccasrabbitry/forsale.html


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

In rescues...

Only one I found.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6816265


----------



## GeorgiaGirl322 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have english and flemish. You can check out our website at magnoliabellfarms.webs.com. we are located in georgia. If you have any quesions, feel free to shoot me an email. There is a libk on our website to tge email address under contact me. 
English are absolutely my favorite! 
Tasha Mullins


----------

